# Civil War gatling gun primative treatment



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)




----------



## mysteryscribe (May 26, 2006)

Lest you think I am a total idiot I wasn't going to mention how this shot wound up as it did.  I load 120 film into a cut film holder.  roll film is much thinner than sheet film.  It doesn't always load correctly even though you think it did.

This one got a little curl in the bottom that cause a very minor light leak and fog.  The funny think is that the picture is better for it.  Just one of those things.  You take what the negative gives you and be grateful.


----------

